# Υπάρχουν γυναικείες μαθηματικοί



## shochatd

This is my first post. I noticed that this page implies that μαθηματικός, as a noun, is always masculine. It should say αρσ/θηλ rather than just αρσ.
Same with this page. There are women mathematicians. I think a great thing about Greek is that it has an -ος declension that works for masculine and feminine. I am assuming (perhaps incorrectly) that this is an acceptable way to report this.


----------



## Perseas

Yes, μαθηματικός works for both men and women. I think αρσ. here tells the grammatical gender, not the natural gender.
There are some feminine nouns in -ος, like οδός, but these are few and μαθηματικός is not such a case.


----------



## ioanell

shochatd said:


> I noticed that this page implies that μαθηματικός, as a noun, is always masculine. It should say αρσ/θηλ rather than just αρσ.
> Same with this page.


The main entry of the first page you mentioned describes not a noun, but an adjective, which could be in any of the three grammatical genders: e.g. _μαθηματικός _τύπος, _μαθηματική _αποτύπωση, _μαθηματικό _στοιχείο etc. The second page describes a noun (person), but you are right in that the dictionary should say αρσ/θηλ than just αρσ.


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> Yes, μαθηματικός works for both men and women. I think αρσ. here tells the grammatical gender, not the natural gender.
> There are some feminine nouns in -ος, like οδός, but these are few and μαθηματικός is not such a case.


I think you could say η μαθηματικός μας, if your math teacher was a woman. And wouldn't you say η Εmmy Noether, μεγάλη Γερμανίδα μαθηματικός του 20ού αιώνα;
Most nouns in -ος that denote professions can be used in both genders, I think: ο/η ηθοποιός, ο/η δικηγόρος, ο/η φιλόλογος...


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> I think you could say η μαθηματικός μας, if your math teacher was a woman. And wouldn't you say η Εmmy Noether, μεγάλη Γερμανίδα μαθηματικός του 20ού αιώνα;
> Most nouns in -ος that denote professions can be used in both genders, I think: ο/η ηθοποιός, ο/η δικηγόρος, ο/η φιλόλογος...


Δεν τίθεται ζήτημα, ακριβώς έτσι είναι.  

Ήθελα να πω ότι στο "η μαθηματικός" το φυσικό γένος (θηλυκό) δεν ταυτίζεται με το γραμματικό (αρσενικό). Το ίδιο ισχύει π.χ. με "το αγόρι": φυσικό και γραμματικό γένος διαφέρουν.
Αντιθέτως στα "ο δάσκαλος", "η δασκάλα", "ο διευθυντής", "η διευθύντρια" υπάρχει ταύτιση.
Δεν είναι έτσι;



Perseas said:


> Yes, μαθηματικός works for both men and women. I think αρσ. here tells the grammatical gender, not the natural gender.
> There are some feminine nouns in -ος, like οδός, but these are few and μαθηματικός is not such a case.


Αυτά τα έγραψα προσπαθώντας να ερμηνεύσω το (αρσ.) στο λήμμα του λεξικού. Το "μαθηματικός" μπορεί φυσικά να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για τα δύο γένη και ίσως αυτό να ενδιαφέρει κάποιον που μαθαίνει τη γλώσσα.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The thread's title should be "Υπάρχουν γυναίκες μαθηματικοί;" (not "γυναικείες).


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> Ήθελα να πω ότι στο "η μαθηματικός" το φυσικό γένος (θηλυκό) δεν ταυτίζεται με το γραμματικό (αρσενικό). Το ίδιο ισχύει π.χ. με "το αγόρι": φυσικό και γραμματικό γένος διαφέρουν.
> Αντιθέτως στα "ο δάσκαλος", "η δασκάλα", "ο διευθυντής", "η διευθύντρια" υπάρχει ταύτιση.
> Δεν είναι έτσι;


Δεν συμφωνώ τελείως.
Στο "αγόρι" φυσικά το φυσικό και το γραμματικό γένος διαφέρουν. Γραμματικά το όνομα είναι ουδέτερο, παρόλο που σημαίνει ον αρσενικό. Αλλά λέμε «το έξυπνο και όμορφο αυτό αγόρι», με όλους τους προσδιορισμούς σε ουδέτερο γένος· *αυτό* θα πει γραμματικό γένος.
Στο παράδειγμά μου «η Εmmy Noether, μεγάλη Γερμανίδα μαθηματικός του 20ού αιώνα», οι προσδιορισμοί του ονόματος 'μαθηματικός' είναι όλοι σε θηλυκό γένος. Νομίζω πως από αυτό συνάγεται πως το όνομα 'μαθηματικός' *σ'αυτή τη φράση *είναι γραμματικώς θηλυκό, σε αρμονία με το φυσικό του γένος. 
Μ'άλλα λόγια, το ουσιαστικό 'μαθηματικός' είναι... διγενές· μπορεί να έχει και αρσενικό και θηλυκό _γραμματικό_ γένος, πέραν του ότι μπορεί να υποδηλώνει και άντρες και γυναίκες.
Αντίθετα, το ουσιαστικό 'ιπποπόταμος' ή 'αλεπού' π.χ. είναι μόνο αρσενικό ή αντιστοίχως μόνο θηλυκό ως προς το γραμματικό του γένος, ενώ και τα δύο σημαίνουν όντα και αρσενικά και θηλυκά. Νομίζω πως αυτά τα ουσιαστικά χαρακτηρίζονται στην παραδοσιακή γραμματική «επίκοινα».


----------



## διαφορετικός

The grammatical gender of "μαθγματικός" can be masculine or feminine. But for both cases, the declension is the same. Similar declensions are connected to many masculine-only words and to few feminine-only words.


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ τελείως.
> Στο "αγόρι" φυσικά το φυσικό και το γραμματικό γένος διαφέρουν. Γραμματικά το όνομα είναι ουδέτερο, παρόλο που σημαίνει ον αρσενικό. Αλλά λέμε «το έξυπνο και όμορφο αυτό αγόρι», με όλους τους προσδιορισμούς σε ουδέτερο γένος· *αυτό* θα πει γραμματικό γένος.
> Στο παράδειγμά μου «η Εmmy Noether, μεγάλη Γερμανίδα μαθηματικός του 20ού αιώνα», οι προσδιορισμοί του ονόματος 'μαθηματικός' είναι όλοι σε θηλυκό γένος. Νομίζω πως από αυτό συνάγεται πως το όνομα 'μαθηματικός' *σ'αυτή τη φράση *είναι γραμματικώς θηλυκό, σε αρμονία με το φυσικό του γένος.
> Μ'άλλα λόγια, το ουσιαστικό 'μαθηματικός' είναι... διγενές· μπορεί να έχει και αρσενικό και θηλυκό _γραμματικό_ γένος, πέραν του ότι μπορεί να υποδηλώνει και άντρες και γυναίκες.
> Αντίθετα, το ουσιαστικό 'ιπποπόταμος' ή 'αλεπού' π.χ. είναι μόνο αρσενικό ή αντιστοίχως μόνο θηλυκό ως προς το γραμματικό του γένος, ενώ και τα δύο σημαίνουν όντα και αρσενικά και θηλυκά. Νομίζω πως αυτά τα ουσιαστικά χαρακτηρίζονται στην παραδοσιακή γραμματική «επίκοινα».


Ευχαριστώ.
Ομολογώ ότι με το ζήτημα του γραμματικού γένους δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα. Ξεφύλλισα λοιπόν κάποια βιβλία γλωσσολογίας και το συμπέρασμα (με δυο λόγια) είναι ότι το ουσιαστικό "μαθηματικός" είναι πράγματι διγενές. 

Σε κάποιες περιγραφές όμως είδα ότι η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση συνοδεύεται από τη σημείωση ότι το λεξικό γένος είναι αρσενικό και, όταν χρησιμοποιείται στο θηλυκό, αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα συμφωνίας ή ότι η τελική απόδοση του γένους θα δοθεί στη σύνταξη στο επίπεδο της πρότασης.
Ο Φ. Παναγιωτίδης αναφέρει ότι στο "μητέρα" φυσικό και γραμματικό γένος ταυτίζονται, αλλά στο "(η) γιατρός" γραμματικό και φυσικό γένος διίστανται με το φυσικό γένος να υπερισχύει (διαχωρίζοντας όμως την περίπτωση αυτή από την περίπτωση του ουσιαστικού "κορίτσι").

Όσα αναφέρονται στην πρώτη παράγραφο (από τις προηγούμενες δύο) επιβεβαιώνουν ότι το "μαθηματικός" μπορεί να έχει αρσενικό και θηλυκό γραμματικό γένος, αλλά η απόδοση του γένους εξαρτάται από τη σύνταξη (και όχι φυσικά από τη μορφολογία, όπως θα λέγαμε αν τα ουσιαστικά ήταν το "δάσκαλος" ή το "δασκάλα"). Ο Παναγιωτίδης όμως θεωρεί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ότι αυτή η περίπτωση ανήκει σε μια "γκρίζα" ή ιδιαίτερη περιοχή.


----------

